# Knoweldge Level?



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Look over to the left where you see my tech. knowledge level and you should see a glaring sp. mistake. :grin:

Also, why not an option for "old school"? 


I'm having problems choosing anything there, definitely wouldn't call myself expert in this field though. :1angel:

Thanks.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Zaz has the answer to that one. :laugh:


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

JohnthePilot said:


> Zaz has the answer to that one. :laugh:


That section is unaccessible to us lay men. :sigh:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry about that Alex.



> Hehe, one of the levels is called "Comuter Friendly". Well, what is a comuter friendly person supposed to do? Perhaps befriending individuals who mute others cooperatively (co-mute)?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Yes, I would have liked a freehand choice....


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Glaswegian said:


> Yes, I would have liked a freehand choice....


You can/should change it to Expert in User CP > Profile.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I am glad to see that I am labelled as a beginner .. & I shall leave it that way!
I have checked the options and then compared myself against .. I realise that I know a lot more than most of my family (except my Sister and her Partner) which might make me look like a God .. however when I pit myself against TSF, Microsoft & Linux .. I realise just how much I really know .. :grin:
However I also bet that I might know a lot of stuff that Jason doesn't know whilst he will run rings around me with the stuff that he does ... I consider that box a joke .. sorry


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

That's why I went for _comuter_ friendly. :grin:


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Done_Fishin said:


> I am glad to see that I am labelled as a beginner .. & I shall leave it that way!
> I have checked the options and then compared myself against .. I realise that I know a lot more than most of my family (except my Sister and her Partner) which might make me look like a God .. however when I pit myself against TSF, Microsoft & Linux .. I realise just how much I really know .. :grin:


I don't really compare knowledge to anything, I believe its not confined and immeasurable. :wink:

But to a novice user you're helping, it could well mean the difference of trusting/not trusting you, or trusting another's (who is less knowledgeable than yourself) word over yours - which won't be beneficial to the end user, hence my concern. Any random individual can rate themself as "Expert" which to a novice user posting for help counts as quite decisive. Or TBH, I seemed stuck on Beginner too. :grin:

But as for yourself DF, you have no excuse whatsoever. :4-thatsba You may choose the only appropriate rating there, when you feel ready => Expert. ray:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

The difficulty is that it's possible to be an expert in some areas and know nothing about others. There are very few who know everything about everything. Definition of a specialist: "someone who knows more and more about less and less until he knows absolutely everything about nothing." :grin:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

maybe im a expert in being lazy :laugh:


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

JohnthePilot said:


> The difficulty is that it's possible to be an expert in some areas and know nothing about others. There are very few who know everything about everything. Definition of a specialist: "someone who knows more and more about less and less until he knows absolutely everything about nothing." :grin:


That would be the _other_ facet of what I was about to address. :tongue:

Maybe we can have a personal section in there where we rate ourselves based on TSF forum categories? Almost like a mini-survey, though helpful, seems impractical ...


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

JohnthePilot said:


> That's why I went for _comuter_ friendly. :grin:


That just means you're friendly to commuters ... it just needs another "m"! :grin:


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

In the famous words of Jason.... Fixxed.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Ah well! Go back and choose the option again and the *correct* spelling will appear now. :wink:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Kalim said:


> Ah well! Go back and choose the option again and the *correct* spelling will appear now. :wink:


So it does. Thanks Jason, although I think I preferred commuter friendly. :grin:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Kalim has a very valid point - selecting a level is not an exercise in humility (so, Kalim, maybe you should reconsider adjusting _your own_ level :smile, but rather it's more of using yet another tool to help our members; and I agree with Kalim that our members need to have an understanding of how well/deeply their helper (i.e. _we_) knows what he/she's talking about. We _all_ know there is _a bazillion_ more things for us to know in order to feel conveniently with being called "wizards" or "experts", and that we _still_ haven't excelled in Server 2008 Beta 3 the way we strived to initially, but the point is these are irrelevant when users ask for help and they simply need to be reassured they're being provided sound and solid advice.


----------



## Dirty_Al (Jun 5, 2007)

lets put it this way.
When one user has alot of images in his signature that has to do about TSF, you know hes very knowledgable.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Zazula said:


> [...](so, Kalim, maybe you should reconsider adjusting your own level :smile,[...]


Here's the answer you've been waiting for Zazula:


Dirty_Al said:


> lets put it this way.
> When one user has alot of images in his signature that has to do about TSF, you know hes very knowledgable.


Succinctly put.

You *should* understand now, this qualifies you quite directly, rather than me. :tongue:


----------



## Dirty_Al (Jun 5, 2007)

If he can add more then 1 quote into a reply and not mess it up.

Heres one:
When you write posts while being at work which is tech support for aol.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I agree with, that anyone could set their level to Expert.
For Example:
I can set my level to Expert, then go into an area like the hardware section, where I don't know a thing about hardware, and I could give some post saying how to do something, when i don't have a clue at all what I am on about, the user would look and see the level and it says expert, the user would properly listen!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Kalim said:


> You *should* understand now, this qualifies you quite directly, rather than me. :tongue:


My signature has nothing to do with either TSF in particular or tech stuff in general; it only qualifies me as wacko. :tongue:




Go The Power said:


> I agree with, that anyone could set their level to Expert.
> For Example:
> I can set my level to Expert, then go into an area like the hardware section, where I don't know a thing about hardware, and I could give some post saying how to do something, when i don't have a clue at all what I am on about, the user would look and see the level and it says expert, the user would properly listen!


TSF Admins & Managers can set / reset the Computer Knowledge Level of any member if they feel it is misleading.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

> TSF Admins & Managers can set / reset the Computer Knowledge Level of any member if they feel it is misleading.


That is good to know!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

People, people, please don't forget that the aim of the Level being profiled, is to help *TSF staffers* get an understanding of a new user's level of computer knowledge in order for them (i.e. the staffers) to be providing a matching level of advice - and NOT the other way round (i.e. for users to compare the technical level of helpers). Actually, it can be confusing and even competition/frustration-evoking (in the "why a wiz/expert answered to another thread and a mere novice to my question" sense), so I've removed my own level entirely, to keep things straight. :smile:


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Zazula said:


> ... Actually, it can be confusing and even competition/frustration-evoking (in the "why a wiz/expert answered to another thread and a mere novice to my question" sense), so I've removed my own level entirely, to keep things straight. :smile:


Hence why I tried the same route in my first attempts Zazula:






:sigh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I think that Zaz has the right idea .. the level aspect should NOT be applied to TSF staff ... but that doesn't help Kalim .. unless we allow him and others like him to have a special banner that indicates he is "educated" and his advice should be looked at twice before disregarding.
As far as staff members are concerned it has to be remembered that staff are recruited on the basis of the help they have given to others .. and that the help should have been fairly accurate .. I would like to say accurate but everyone manages at some time to misread, misquote or forget a few useful items that might have helped more .. so there possible should be a level labelled STAFF .. which should encourage readers to take note .. since although we don't know everything .. we are able to give a better judgement call than those who aren't on the team yet.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Zazula said:


> People, people, please don't forget that the aim of the Level being profiled, is to help *TSF staffers* get an understanding of a new user's level of computer knowledge in order for them (i.e. the staffers) to be providing a matching level of advice - and NOT the other way round (i.e. for users to compare the technical level of helpers). Actually, it can be confusing and even competition/frustration-evoking (in the "why a wiz/expert answered to another thread and a mere novice to my question" sense), so I've removed my own level entirely, to keep things straight. :smile:


That makes good sense. The trouble is it won't let me leave it blank as kalim found out.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Itried to reset mine too ..,but it came up with an error message saying that I hadn't set the level ..


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

btw why can't we edit our replies in this thread ??


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

I don't want a banner dictating "listen to me above others", I'd rather have it removed altogether - and for someone to be on a "team" is enough usually to qualify their advice to users over others anyway (right or wrong). That is pretty obvious as can be seen in the reply of Dirty_Al above on how he (a new user) judges.

All you need to have is a tech/mod/manager/admin banner and/or title and that bit's settled. :wink:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

if you don't want a banner then perhaps the number of posts should be made bold .. I only see you as "roaming to help" which is not like being a team meber .. just an enthusiast


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh .. and I didn't meana banner that says "listen to me " I meant a banner that shows that enthusiasts like yourself are worth listening to .. whilst not actualy beeing a staff member .. your are definitely a team member .. and that shows but it's not obvious to teh untrained eye


----------



## Dirty_Al (Jun 5, 2007)

Kalim said:


> I don't want a banner dictating "listen to me above others", I'd rather have it removed altogether - and for someone to be on a "team" is enough usually to qualify their advice to users over others anyway (right or wrong). That is pretty obvious as can be seen in the reply of Dirty_Al above on how he (a new user) judges.
> 
> All you need to have is a tech/mod/manager/admin banner and/or title and that bit's settled. :wink:


Well Kalim,
I am a new user but I have training in various sections. Does that mean because I am a new user my information should be disregarded?


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Dirty_Al said:


> Well Kalim,
> I am a new user but I have training in various sections. Does that mean because I am a new user my information should be disregarded?


Not at all. My articles were written and published here when I had less than 100 posts. I think the *Level* box should allow you to put what you have experience in. If you are a beginner, then fine, say so, and we can tailor our advice accordingly. You, on the other hand, are obviously not a beginner and it would be patronising of us to treat you that way because you are new to the forum. You possibly have more experience than many of us in your particular field.


----------



## Dirty_Al (Jun 5, 2007)

I doubt that I have a huge amount of knowledge. The only thing I am a beginner at is Cisco because I did not finish the classes.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

John, Frank and Kalim, I've reset your Level to show nothing, in accordance with the wishes you had expressed herein. You can set it again at anything you like, any time. Hope this was what you wanted. :smile:


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Dirty_Al said:


> Well Kalim,
> I am a new user but I have training in various sections. Does that mean because I am a new user my information should be disregarded?


Quite obviously it shouldn't be... but you post conveys a good point: "_lets put it this way.
When one user has alot of images in his signature that has to do about TSF, you know hes very knowledgable._" The point of how many new users posting for help will judge a member and hence the reply based on that. :smile:

It's not me whom a helper needs to convince, but the person he's helping. I'm happy with anyone posting good info. :grin:



Done_Fishin said:


> if you don't want a banner then perhaps the number of posts should be made bold .. I only see you as "roaming to help" which is not like being a team meber .. just an enthusiast


I didn't mean to imply you were saying we need a banner, it was just a random thought I had an opinion on. :grin:
I quite like it the way it is ATM- 'Roaming to help' is why I come on here for, 70% when I'm at work. :laugh:

I see the no. of posts as a very inaccurate indicator of any helpful service TBH. More to the volumes of posts based on forums, the technicality and complexity and the length (which takes time and effort - I've observed users write an informative post equaling 8 of my casual post lengths).



Zazula said:


> John, Frank and Kalim, I've reset your Level to show nothing, in accordance with the wishes you had expressed herein. You can set it again at anything you like, any time. Hope this was what you wanted. :smile:


Thanks mate. :smile:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Zazula said:


> John, Frank and Kalim, I've reset your Level to show nothing, in accordance with the wishes you had expressed herein. You can set it again at anything you like, any time. Hope this was what you wanted. :smile:


Thanks Sakis.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

No need for as third quote .. thanks Sakis ..


----------

